# Sick of WalMart



## edicehouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I am to the point where I hate going to WalMart.  The reason being is they have 5 registers open 6PM on a Friday night, 20 or so people in each line.  So I created a facebook group to see if this can get publicity to this problem.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/583782888375495/


----------



## lorbay (Jan 4, 2014)

Have fun with that, my wife works for one of the biggest department stores in Canada and at this time of year it's all about the bottom line so they run with bare minimal staff. Her store is over 400,000 sqft and sometimes they only have 10 staff on. How do they do that.
Lin


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 4, 2014)

Granted I try my best to avoid Walmart at peak business times, only (at best) 10% of my Walmart checkout experiences are pleasant. I usually do Walmart as a last resort, and try to checkout (if only a few items) by adding ammo or electronics to my list and paying for my entire order in an individual department instead of the main checkout. But, the main checkout is ALWAYS understaffed and overcrowded.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 4, 2014)

I will go tomorrow morning at 4am.

I'm betting there will be a lot of people stocking the shelves, but one person running a register.  The one they have open near the 'smokes', and I'm guessing the people behind me are not going to be happy.


Good luck, but I don't see the WallyWorld Gaint bowing for you and fixing anything.




Scott (won't be no cuttin' line) B


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Granted I try my best to avoid Walmart at peak business times, only (at best) 10% of my Walmart checkout experiences are pleasant. I usually do Walmart as a last resort, and try to checkout (if only a few items) by adding ammo or electronics to my list and paying for my entire order in an individual department instead of the main checkout. But, the main checkout is ALWAYS understaffed and overcrowded.


I have found the best time to go to our Walmart is about 9:30pm/10:00pm.  Much of the rest of the day even the self checkout lanes are backed up.


----------



## Harley2001 (Jan 4, 2014)

I know you got all theses people whating to give you money and you only have 2or 3 open
Just don't make sents to me.and a store that big don't have the staff to run it I would be looking at management.to see way.


----------



## dtswebb (Jan 4, 2014)

Why not just vote with your dollars and shop at local businesses?  Why keep giving your hard earned money to a company that has done everything possible to lower the standard of living for anyone that works for a living?

I'm happy to say I've managed to make it to 57 (soon to be 58) and have never set foot inside a Wally World.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 4, 2014)

dtswebb said:


> Why not just vote with your dollars and shop at local businesses? Why keep giving your hard earned money to a company that has done everything possible to lower the standard of living for anyone that works for a living?
> 
> I'm happy to say I've managed to make it to 57 (soon to be 58) and have never set foot inside a Wally World.


 That's a two edged sword there - they also have the lowest food prices and the lowest prices for a lot of other things which benefit low income folks. And, to be honest our small business outlets could never handle the traffic if all the customers tried to move from walmart to local shops, nor could the customers ever find parking.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 4, 2014)

Employees are spendy.  Oh, well.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 4, 2014)

When our Walmart opened there were about 15 other stores that also opened and would probably close if Walmart closed - they feed off Walmart's overflow and parking. 

I have no idea what they pay but I do know that our local Walmart always has at least two senior citizen greeters who generally are people physically unable to handle typical jobs. 

I can also attest if you're low income, they are the best place in town to buy clothes except for used clothes at the thrift stores.

Over all they are the lowest priced food store in the area.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 4, 2014)

Like everything you need to shop.  But it isn't always price.  Example....one year I bought 4 pairs of work boots from Walmart.  This last year I bough one pair of workboots from Red Wing.......and they are still in good enough shape for next year.

You get what you pay for.  Now I will also say that if you are using metro transportation, You might only go one/two places to shop.  That is when you look to pick up the most at a single stop.

We tend to shop where we get the best price but also where we get the best value.  In the throw away world we live in......it gets hard to explain this to others.

Just my opinion.
Wayne


----------



## tbroye (Jan 4, 2014)

When I retired my kids asked me what I was going to do.  Told them I was going to be a greeter at Wally World.  Borrowed one of those Greeter Vests and wore to a family gathering the kids were horrified. I try to stay out of them as much as possible but I don't shop in store much do most of it on line, except for Lowes or Home Depot and even then I do most online and pickup at store.  Ordered 2 Pallets of Pergo Flooring it will be delivered to my house about the 14th


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 4, 2014)

Robbers, assaulters and car thieves...that's just the employees!! No...I do not go to Wal-Mart, my wife on the other hand...


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well I buy my everyday walking shoes there - for me they fit well, they're comfortable and they're cheap.  They only last about 4 months but at 14 dollars a pop I can live with that.  I don't go there for dress shoes.

I also buy Wrangler Jeans, shirts and jackets or Levis at Walmart for less than elsewhere.  And I like the quality of some of their own shirts for the price.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't buy my shoes there as I have plantar fasciitis so New Balance basically owns my shoe dollars.  I mostly don't buy food there as I need the discounted gas from Kroger.  I do buy clothes there from time to time and other miscellaneous stuff.  It's a discount department store just like Target.  I don't get the hate.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 5, 2014)

edicehouse said:


> ... they have 5 registers open 6PM on a Friday night, 20 or so people in each line.



Obviously they are not clued in to typical customer experience management tools such as queuing theory.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 5, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > ... they have 5 registers open 6PM on a Friday night, 20 or so people in each line.
> ...



Or maybe they had a couple employees call in sick or they weren't expecting it to be as busy as it was.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 5, 2014)

They've gotten some bad press that seems to make some people think they treat their employees worse and pay them less than other retailers. Personally I think abody would ge hard pressed to actually show that either is true.


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 5, 2014)

Our Wal Mart works that way year around.  Never any cashiers out.  We have just quit going to wal mart because of it.  It takes us 15 minutes to get what we need and 30 minutes to check out.  My wife will drive 25 or 30 minutes across town to go to target, she likes them better anyway.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> Our Wal Mart works that way year around. Never any cashiers out. We have just quit going to wal mart because of it. It takes us 15 minutes to get what we need and 30 minutes to check out. My wife will drive 25 or 30 minutes across town to go to target, she likes them better anyway.


 Well our stores are all pretty close so we use 4 grocery stores, a dollar store, WAWA and Southern States for gas, ACE Hardware for a lot of stuff you can't get at Wal Mart and several local stores.  We also do Lowes and Home Depot but they are not real close, then for certain items we use specific stores -- TV one store has our business, Cheaper than Walmart and great service.  And of Course - on line.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 5, 2014)

When my Dad was alive, walmart was the only place he could afford the prescriptions he needed. My Dad was a staunch believer in buying local whenever you can. We can travel an hour to the North to find several stores including Walmart and Target, but not pass a single option for clothing along the way. There are options closer to our South but at much higher prices with limited supply.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 5, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> edicehouse said:
> 
> 
> > ... they have 5 registers open 6PM on a Friday night, 20 or so people in each line.
> ...


John, there is an obvious trade off being made. 

Walmart's stock in trade is low price - low price is what their customers expect and low price/large selection is what brings most of their customers to the store.

In order to hold the price line, Walmart must control costs and reducing the number of staff in the store is one way of doing that. So their customers make the trade off of low price and slow checkout or higher price and faster checkout. Walmart must have data that shows the customers will choose the lower price more often than the fast checkout.

If I am in a hurry for something, I will not go to Walmart to get it even though I might pay more somewhere else. In fact if they have it at WaWa I'll probably go there and be in and out before I'd have even gotten from the parking lot to the right asile in Walmart.

They didn't get to be the biggest company in the world by making dumb decisions about how to handle store traffic.  Their logistic control is the envy of the free world.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 5, 2014)

Ever Hear of Walmartians?  The are a different breed.  We saw one a few months ago at a Walmart in Northern Washington.


----------



## joek30296 (Jan 5, 2014)

While we're on the subject of Walmart, this was sent to me recently.  Hope you enjoy as much as I did.



[FONT=&quot]_Charley,  a new retiree-greeter at Wal-Mart, just couldn't seem to get  to work on time. Every day he was 5, 10, 15 minutes late.  But he was a good worker, really tidy, clean-shaven,  sharp-minded and a real credit to the company and obviously  demonstrating their "Older Person Friendly" policies.  _[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_One day the boss called him into the office  for a talk. _[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_"Charley, I have to tell you, I like your  work ethic, you do a bang-up job when you finally get here;  but your being late so often is quite bothersome."  _[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_"Yes, I know boss, and I am sorry and am working on it."  _[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_"Well good, you are a team player. That's what  I like to hear.”   _[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_“Yes sir, I  understand your concern and I will try  harder.“_[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Seeming puzzled, the manager went on  to comment,  _[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_“I know you're retired  from the Armed Forces. What did they say to you there if you showed up in the morning late so often?" _[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_The old man  looked down at the floor, then smiled.  He chuckled  quietly, then said with a grin, _[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_"They usually saluted and  said, Good morning, General, can I get your coffee, sir?  _[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 5, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> They've gotten some bad press that seems to make some people think they treat their employees worse and pay them less than other retailers. Personally I think abody would ge hard pressed to actually show that either is true.



No BS - I have a good friend that works for Walmart. Started as a cashier, worked her way up and is now in management.

The stories you hear about how bad they treat their employees are true. Some of from corporate level, some from local management. 



Smitty37 said:


> Well our stores are all pretty close so we use 4 grocery stores, a dollar store, WAWA and Southern States for gas, ACE Hardware for a lot of stuff you can't get at Wal Mart and several local stores.  We also do Lowes and Home Depot but they are not real close, then for certain items we use specific stores -- TV one store has our business, Cheaper than Walmart and great service.  And of Course - on line.



we get it - you patronize the ONLY Walmart in the USA worth going to.


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 5, 2014)

The wife and I went to get some things at Walmart New Year's eve and happened to be there at midnite (Yeah, we lead a wild life!!!) arty: :drink:
The staff in the store outnumbered the customers (wonder why??)
On the wild side, we yelled "Happy New Year" and then heard someone on the loud speaker repeat the wish.
What a way to welcome the new year.....................:bananen_smilies051:
Didn't have to wait at a register!!!!!!! 
gordon


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 5, 2014)

joek30296 said:


> While we're on the subject of Walmart, this was sent to me recently.  Hope you enjoy as much as I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like most internet stories, I doubt that there is any truth to be found in this one.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 5, 2014)

LeRoy, Maybe here in Oklahoma Walmart's carry a completely different line of men's ware. Never seen Levis or Wrangler, are you sure your in Walmart?  



Smitty37 said:


> Well I buy my everyday walking shoes there - for me they fit well, they're comfortable and they're cheap.  They only last about 4 months but at 14 dollars a pop I can live with that.  I don't go there for dress shoes.
> 
> I also buy Wrangler Jeans, shirts and jackets or Levis at Walmart for less than elsewhere.  And I like the quality of some of their own shirts for the price.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Penguin said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > They've gotten some bad press that seems to make some people think they treat their employees worse and pay them less than other retailers. Personally I think abody would ge hard pressed to actually show that either is true.
> ...


She started out as a cashier and now she's management. Sounds like she's being treated OK.



> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Well our stores are all pretty close so we use 4 grocery stores, a dollar store, WAWA and Southern States for gas, ACE Hardware for a lot of stuff you can't get at Wal Mart and several local stores.  We also do Lowes and Home Depot but they are not real close, then for certain items we use specific stores -- TV one store has our business, Cheaper than Walmart and great service.  And of Course - on line.
> ...



Our WalMart is pretty acceptable.  It's true that lines can get long, but I just go during off hours or use the self checkout.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 5, 2014)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> LeRoy, Maybe here in Oklahoma Walmart's carry a completely different line of men's ware. Never seen Levis or Wrangler, are you sure your in Walmart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to their website, they sell both brands.


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 5, 2014)

joek30296 said:


> While we're on the subject of Walmart, this was sent to me recently.  Hope you enjoy as much as I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As an emlisted guy its usually "where is breakfast late guy?"


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Walmart clientele are so typically wonderful in my neighborhood that Walmart has done away with greeters in trade for police at the door. As for buying local, I do as best as I can. There are several produce markets that are locally owned, a couple of meat markets, etc. I only end up at Walmart if it's late and the other options aren't available hence why i go to walmart outside of peak shopping hours. Also, shopping local helps build my Spanish skills!


----------



## Sabaharr (Jan 5, 2014)

When the Wal Mart came into my little home town of Bunkie Louisiana there were at least a dozen if not more mom and pop businesses that closed up shop within a year because they could not compete. I know this is free enterprise, but after a few years Wal Mart closed up too and left town. Now there is hardly anything left there for the residents to shop at. They have to go out of town for many essentials. At least there is a sizable grocery store still open and Wally World didn't affect the auto parts stores, or banks, so they are still there.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 5, 2014)

I had the same issue as you, OP. My local stores, so backed up at checkouts
that I set my stuff down and walked out. more than once. p.o.'d!
So, I used WM's website
and "contacted them". Detailed what and how, let them know  I was going to quit
trying, Target was nearby and I could get in and out for only a few cents more.
They called, said they visited the stores local, saw the problem. And told me they would address it. 
And a few months later, I believe they have tried and you can actually go now and not have the "oh geez" reaction when you see the lines now.
I was amazed that a company so large actually responded and to me, looks like has made measurable efforts at my store, to fix the problem that I complained about. 
I always like giving someone the chance. They may not know or see what I do.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Penguin said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > They've gotten some bad press that seems to make some people think they treat their employees worse and pay them less than other retailers. Personally I think abody would ge hard pressed to actually show that either is true.
> ...


 I would certainly have no way of knowing that, but it seems lkely that yours is a minority opinion.

In my life I have only been in 3 Walmart stores.  One in Athens Pennsylvania that opened when all Walmart Associates were still owners as well.  That was many years ago so before Walmart started making Super Walmarts that included groceries.

The second one was here in Milford before it closed after building a new Super Walmart at that time it did not carry groceries and didn't have any auto services.

The third is 1 mile from my house here in Milford also - it replaced the store above. It's at least 3 times as large and carries groceries, has an auto service center and overflows into it's parking lot all summer with it's "garden center".

I know nothing about how they treat their employees other than that they do hire senior ciizens as greeters. 

When I go there they often, but not always have less folks on the registers than they ought to have.  However areond 9:30 or 10:00 pm I've found you usually just walk through.  With me being able to see the store from my house it's no big deal to shop at that time of day.  Otherwise the parking lot is often so full we won't even go near it.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 5, 2014)

We now buy almost all our grocerys at Krogers.  We have actually run total cost comparisons on the identical products from both stores and routinely find Kroger to be cheaper.  My son and grand daughter work at WallyWorld so I do have some knowledge of their conditions.  Kroger is a union store with good pay and benefits.  W-W promises low prices and when they come to town, they do hold prices down until the local shops lock their doors due to the competition.  Once they are gone, the prices start to go back up to what the locals were charging or even above.  If there is anywhere else to buy products we need other than W-W, then we stay the heck away from W-W's doors.  They have caused enough harm to our home town, thank you.  All their big charity promotions where you leave a buck or two here for some good reason goes into a bulk gift to that charity from WalMart for a tidy tax deduction for guess who, Wal-Mart.  No THANKS, if I wish to make a donation to something, I'll just write it on my own check book.  when Mr. Sam was alive and running the company, things were very much different.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 5, 2014)

It is documented that WalMart employees are paid low wages and can not manage without food stamps and medicaid.  They are one of the richest families in the country and they have made their money from keeping their overhead so low.  They also drive local businesses away, their prices are no less then many stores, their food prices are comparable to other stores and they have a stranglehold on many towns once they have driven out the local businesses.  
I don't shop their and I think that I should not have to support their employees because they are not paid a decent living wage.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 6, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...


minority opinion where?

look back through this thread. I briefly counted more people more people that responded that DO NOT like WalMart.

you go right ahead. 

as for me - I'll shop elsewhere when I can. Though I did stop there yesterday because I needed a 50# scale...and they didn't have one.


----------



## hard hat (Jan 6, 2014)

I live relatively near Ed, yet there are probably a half dozen walmarts between us depending on which route you were to take. All of them that I have been to are the same in this area. There are no self checkout lanes, and it's a miracle if the cashier even looks up to grunt at you. Panhandlers are a big problem, we've almost had to call the police. The general population here is what, I think, really drives the poor quality of the stores. I have lived in 5 states and traveled thru many others in the last decade and not yet seen a place like this.     Yes I still shop there because the prices are 10-20% lower on almost everything than the competing stores. 
And to attest for the how they treat their employees, my best friend has worked for the SAMs club/walmart company for almost 14 years now and gone from night maintenance to assistant manager. Not too bad I think. 
As for walmart changing their policy, probably not going to happen unless it makes them more efficient (richer). And even if everyone fed up with waiting in line so long were to shop somewhere else, it wouldn't even put a dent in their total sales.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 6, 2014)

We don't have a Krogers close enough to get our business so whether they're cheaper or not is a moot point.  I'm not sure there is a Krogers food store in Delaware - I couldn't find one.  

I read up on it and the only study that I would consider a valid comparison found Walmart in one city to be roughly 10% cheaper on exactly the same items.

There were a number of people who said that with careful menu planning and using coupons and taking advantage of Buy one Get one free they came out better at Krogers.  

Some complained that Krogers doesn't have a varied enough selection and they found far more choices at Walmart - none said the opposite.

Btw a few of the places where they did 'comparisons' Krogers finished behind Target as well as Walmart.

All of that being said, if you have a Krogers and like them by all means shop there.  I can almost guarantee that if we had one, my wife and I would find some things that we would buy there.  We're not thrilled with Walmart's Deli and usually get Deli items elsewhere.


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 6, 2014)

Every time I walk into a Walmart, I get a strange dirty feeling and a yearning to go home and take a shower. What's up with that??


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 6, 2014)

I buy motor oil & filter there,Dickies work pants and their Rustler brand of blue jeans that fit so good,yet cost about $11.00.

But other than that,I try to support the smaller stores when I can,but the price on these items is just so good compared to others.

At our local store,the fastest way to checkout is to take your items back into the outdoor patio/lawn care area,where they have 2 checkstands.Almost never a line there!

Steve


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jan 6, 2014)

Our local grocery chain is HEB, and they are far better than Walmart. They do tend to overprice non store-brand items, but they also run a lot of coupon deals and the store brand is pretty comparable to name brand. I used to faithfully shop Sam's, but they relocated (closer to the house), and have drastically reduced their in-store selection. HEB pays their employees better, typically has a sufficient number of checkout lines and has far better quality products (in-house cut meats, in-house bakery, seafood market, etc.). I've known people to work for both, and didn't hear negativity of either store. I just find it hard to believe a lot of the media on how employees are treated and underpaid, especially due to my personal beliefs on the subject.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 6, 2014)

There is a Walmart distribution center here where I live they employ a lot of people at a decent hourly wage. I can't get levi's for 15 bucks any where else. There is no where else to shop in town, we have to go to another town  to buy everyday things if Walmart wasn't here . If Walmart didn't employ these people our government ( us) would be giving them more than what they get now. Most stores do work as few people as they can get by with, its profit for them, can you blame them.....


----------



## mredburn (Jan 6, 2014)

My problem with Walmart and other retail entities of that nature is not that they employ as few people as they can but rather that they employ as many part time employees as they can and keep everyone from having a full work week.  I have known of several occasions where they would schedule 7 days of work at 4 hours a day or less.  With that schedule you cant make enough money to survive.  Your cost to go to work is much higher than workng full days. At miminum wage you may not make enough to make it worthwhile to go to work. I rarely shop at Walmart but will on occasion.  As in all my purchasing decisions I compare the quality of the product against the price and my needs. When making a purchase of any kind "price" is only one factor not the only one.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 6, 2014)

I worked for Wal-Mart for 13 years.  Granted, it was in Logistics at a Distribution Center, but it was Wal-Mart.  The pay was very good, the benefits were very good, and we were treated better than anywhere else I have ever worked.  Wal-Mart jump started my career as a manager.  I learned more working for them than anywhere else or in college. 

I also got to work in and with many store associates.  What I am reading here just isn't true.  Yes, there are isolated cases, but overall, people are happy, treated well, and paid a fair wage.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 6, 2014)

The problem is this:  You can't have your cake and eat it too.  

If Walmart employs the same number of workers, makes them all full time, increases their salary & benefits the increase in costs will translate to increased prices.  

Increased prices will result in lower sales volume, which will result in fewer employees being needed so jobs will be lost.  It will also lead to Walmart buying lower volumes from their suppliers and ripple through the economy affecting jobs and profits elsewhere as well.

Additionally, if Walmart raises prices, every big box retail outlet in town (and most small outlets too) selling competitive products will raise theirs.  You can bet Target, Krogers, Costco and all the rest, including the local favorites, are following Walmart pricing.  Like it or not, their prices are held in line by Walmart if the price of bread goes up at Walmart it's going to go up everywhere.

So we give up low prices (at all stores) for most items Walmart sells in exchange for Walmart employees getting a better income....we are not going to get both.

Personally I think the competition in retail does more to keep inflation in check than all other things combined and Walmart is a big part of that.

It's fine to wish people at Walmart were getting better pay, but keep in mind that better pay will come at a cost to all of us.

By the way - Target has better profit margins than Walmart. Walmat's net profit for 2013 was 3.65% of sales.  Hardly making the stockholders rich at the expense of the employees but still indicating they have a little of room to handle major increases in employee compensation without increasing prices.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 6, 2014)

Personally I would prefer to travel 3 times the distance and pay 3 times the cost to buy the same product somewhere else, rather than visit a WallMart store.  The corporate policy's, procedures, store layouts and habits etc really brings out the worst in human behavior.  Even the business model itself feeds into that problem.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 6, 2014)

edstreet said:


> Personally I would prefer to travel 3 times the distance and pay 3 times the cost to buy the same product somewhere else, rather than visit a WallMart store. The corporate policy's, procedures, store layouts and habits etc really brings out the worst in human behavior. Even the business model itself feeds into that problem.


hmmm...I guess I never realized how rich you are Ed:biggrin:Three times the distance (1 mile via road 1/2 mile as the crow flies) would be no problem.  But three times the price would be a tad more than I can handle.

I have found that most large big box stores seem to have layout problems.  I find some things in all of them i shop at in places that don't make a bit of sense to me.  I think it goes with the territory.  I don't notice that Walmart is any better or worse than the others.  

Since I'm not a share holder I will tell you this - Walmart stock about 30 years ago when I owned it was a better investment than it is now.  Their margins were better and ROI for stockholders was too.  So I suppose I'd agree that their business model could be better.  

I don't know what you mean by "brings out the worst in human behavior" That being said, I've noticed throughout my lifetime that the way people treat each other has (in my opinion) deteriorated.  Wherever we are we aren't as nice to each other as we used to be.  I think THAT has had more impact on retailers than the retailers have had on it.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 6, 2014)

The Target where my daughter works pays $2.00 an hour more than Walmart for starting wages.  They still have the same problem of not enough work hours to be able to survive. They keep the employees at under 27 hours a week.  So no they cant keep the same number of employees.  They would have to consolidate the same amount of work hours into less employees. That would mean a better chance at making a living wage for some. Unemployment and having to find new work for the rest.  I fully understand the implications of that statement.  I have no quarrel with their  paid wages as a whole.  If you know what the job pays when you took it and how much you will make when you show up for work you have accepted that limitation. If you want a better paying job, work harder, smarter and move on. I have never accepted from either my employees or coworkers the "Im only getting paid so much" mentallity.  

One of my best friends wife works for Target In the Management levels and her story is different. Its the hourly retail, stocking, cashiers, etc employees that have to struggle with low hours and having to take more than one job to survive.  That means greater costs to make a living.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 6, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > LeRoy, Maybe here in Oklahoma Walmart's carry a completely different line of men's ware. Never seen Levis or Wrangler, are you sure your in Walmart?
> ...



Checked out the website and your 100% right, wondering if in our area it's only available through their site as the only brand of Jeans carried in the store here is Faded Glory which I think is their brand.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 6, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> WAWA and Southern States for gas, .



I miss my WAWA.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## edstreet (Jan 6, 2014)

mredburn said:


> ...They keep the employees at under 27 hours a week.  So no they cant keep the same number of employees....



Ahhh isn't loopholes just grand?


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 6, 2014)

edstreet said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > ...They keep the employees at under 27 hours a week.  So no they cant keep the same number of employees....
> ...



And don't forget to give credit to our glorious president for this one.  Requiring healthcare paid by the employer at 30 hours per week is the cause.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 6, 2014)

NittanyLion said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > mredburn said:
> ...



To be perfectly honest these loop holes were far in place long before this new problem came about.  If you factored up the total cost of employee, including risk you will clearly see there is significant breaks and the idea is you can have more people working less hours and have drastically reduced risk.

Sadly until there is significant tort reform things will continue to devolve.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 6, 2014)

While the current healthcare isn't helping matters, going to parttime employees has been happening for quite some time because of other Government Actions. What the business are doing is NOT taking advantage of a loop hole. They are taking action on things which are written into the law intentionally - I look at a loop hole as an unintended break for some companies. That isn't the case here.

But in my opinion the move to mostly part time for regular retailers is related to the law not the free choice of retailers.  McDonalds and other fast food places always had that in their business plan, even before the laws were changed.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 6, 2014)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > OKLAHOMAN said:
> ...


Faded Glory is one of their own brands...Rustler's is another and they are good jeans comparable to Wrangler and Levis for half the price.  Our Store has a very wide selection of both Wranglers (including Wrangler shirts) and Levis as well as the store brands.  I have not really found a lower price source for Wranglers.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 6, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > WAWA and Southern States for gas, .
> ...


Great for that early morning cup of coffee too and their hot breakfast sandwiches are really not bad.  

BTW when WaWa opened here in Milford ALL of the gas stations lowered their prices within 2 weeks.  Today you can tell what just about every station in town is charging by looking at the WaWa price.  My wife goes to Southern States on Thursday because on that day they are the cheapest because it 5 cents off which puts them a couple of cents below WaWa.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 6, 2014)

*Before I retired...*

I lived in five different locals in 11 years. Now I'm retired to Alabama.  I have found that the service in Walmart differed greatly depending on where I was living.  In Iowa, the stores were nice, clean and the employees pleasant.  In Arizona, I always felt like I needed a shower after shopping at Walmart.  In Michigan, I felt like I was an imposition on the workers just being in the store.  Alabama, the stores are nice and the normally the experience is acceptable and most employees are ok.

All in all, I did not find a lot of commonality between Walmart stores in different locals (except the stock).


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 6, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> I lived in five different locals in 11 years. Now I'm retired to Alabama. I have found that the service in Walmart differed greatly depending on where I was living. In Iowa, the stores were nice, clean and the employees pleasant. In Arizona, I always felt like I needed a shower after shopping at Walmart. In Michigan, I felt like I was an imposition on the workers just being in the store. Alabama, the stores are nice and the normally the experience is acceptable and most employees are ok.
> 
> All in all, I did not find a lot of commonality between Walmart stores in different locals (except the stock).


Good observation.  I can relate to that - I have two Home Depots within 30 miles and the shopping experience is much better at one than at the other.  One store is cleaner, better stocked and the employees are much better to deal with than the other.  

The same can be said for Lowes - except both stores are about equal in stocking and how clean the store is.  At one of them you will be treated better by the employees who will always go out of their way to help you, the other the employees might stay more involved with other things when a customer is looking for help.  We shop where the employees treat you better.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 6, 2014)

Definitely some political statements in here - consider this a reminder that politics are not allowed as a discussion topic! 

Please keep discussion topics well clear of politics. 

Andrew
assistant moderator


----------



## edicehouse (Jan 6, 2014)

I read the stuff about how they treat their employees and wonder if the complaints are made by the ones that don't do anything anyways


----------



## tbroye (Jan 6, 2014)

There are no WalMarts with in the city of Sacramento,  They are in the incorporated area of Sacramento County.  The reason is the Unions up until recently supported an ordance that had a square foot limit on these types of stores.  The only stores that qualified were the large supermarket chains that were unionized.  This cut out any chance of a Walmart super store being built with in the city limits and Walmart would not build a regular or old style Wallyworld.  Now for some reason this was recently changed don't know if there are any plans to build a Walmart super store now or not there are a number of them with in easy driving distance of town.  We shop there for some things but not groceries or car service or tires.  We use a WINCO for food and COSTCO for tires and gas and the dealers for car repairs.  I have bought Wrangler Jeans there as they have a good selection of styles and sizes especially for this short, chunky, old fellow.  There is a Wally Super store and Wally semi super store close by and there is a difference in shoppers and staff, the Wally Super Store is in lower income area and the other is in a higher income area and I am more comfortable in one than the other. My wife uses Target more than Wally World I don't shop at either very much as I do most of mine online.  I just hate to shop period, when I go I know exactly what I want, I find it pay for it head home.  My wife doesn't even ask me go any more I refuse to stroll the malls I either stay in the car of find a bench and sit and read something.  Most of my clothes I buy at a local Mens Clothing store I have been going to since 1960, I pay more but the clothes last and fit better I even worked .


----------



## Haynie (Jan 6, 2014)

Where I live there are two choices for food shopping, Wal-mart, and Safeway.  Safeway is higher priced for the same quality.  Wal-mart has better fruits and veggies, and their chicken and burger is a much better quality.

Clothes shopping is either Wal-mart, tourist wear (t-shirts with local attractions) or a place called Stage.  Most of what is in Stage is also in Wal-mart for 3 times the price.  If I had a choice I would shop else where but no choice is no choice.

We as a population created the Wal-marts of the world.  If they left someone would jump right into their place.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 6, 2014)

edicehouse said:


> I read the stuff about how they treat their employees and wonder if the complaints are made by the ones that don't do anything anyways



At the wal-mart here they have a lottery in place for who gets to work the days like black friday, etc...  Every employee wants to work those days.  No one is forced at all.  They get paid very generously for those days.


----------



## sschering (Jan 6, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> Well I buy my everyday walking shoes there - for me they fit well, they're comfortable and they're cheap.  They only last about 4 months but at 14 dollars a pop I can live with that.  I don't go there for dress shoes.
> 
> I also buy Wrangler Jeans, shirts and jackets or Levis at Walmart for less than elsewhere.  And I like the quality of some of their own shirts for the price.



I started buying Red wing shoes in 2001 and after 13 years I'm only on my 3rd pair with every day use. Lots of life left in this pair too. I can go for 8 miles walks in them and not get sore feet or a blister. Yes they cost $150 a pair but they last 5-6 years.

In 5 years you'll have gone through 15 pairs of wall mart shoes and spent $210.

As with everything your mileage may vary.. Our local Walmarts are as usual understaffed and the ones on staff are slow as molasses.  I've waited in checkout for 30 minutes with only 4 people in line before.
I try to avoid them when possible but there are those times you need something late at night they are the only option.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jan 6, 2014)

"like most internet stories, I doubt that there is any truth to be found in this one. "

Maybe so, but who cares, it's FUNNY!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 6, 2014)

sschering said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I buy my everyday walking shoes there - for me they fit well, they're comfortable and they're cheap. They only last about 4 months but at 14 dollars a pop I can live with that. I don't go there for dress shoes.
> ...


 I will almost guarantee you won't get 5 or 6 years out of them if you treat them the way I treat mine.  Walked several miles in every day, rain or shine walked on trails, pavement, through wet grass, occasionally in the water of a creek and on and on.  No shoe that I know of will stand up to 5 or 6 years of that.  On the other hand, in my working life I wore slip on dress shoes, I paid a good price for them and even though I  retired the last day of 1991, I still have one pair of shoe I wore to work giving me service - 2 years ago I retired another pair that I'd had for 20 years.  But, those shoes were worn under entirely different circumstances.  The moc's I have on right now which are worn only in the house and outside only when it's dry also cost me $12 and change at Wally World 3 years ago and will probably be replaced in a few more months because I'm getting tired of looking at them and will get a different color.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 6, 2014)

I buy most of my clothes on line for two reasons...
1. Generally there is a better selection and usually they have my size. Except for the past year and a half I was a big guy and needed to "supersize" my clothes.  
2. I don't need to run from store to store to find something that I like that is available in my size

The above applies only to some styles of shirts - everyday run of the mill I get at Walmart or a thrift store.  Or occasionally my wife will run into a real bargain at one of the other stores - she has a lot more patience going around to stores just to check prices than I do.


----------

